# Brauche Meinungen !



## Crytek09 (15. Juli 2012)

Hi,

für unser nächstes Machinima Projekt wollen wir von euch wissen welches Spiel besser für unser Projekt geeignet wäre. Wir wollen ein Kriegsfilm machen angesiedelt in Fallujah,  wo 2003 im Irak eine blutige Schlacht wütete oder ein anderes fiktives Szenario mal sehen. Zur Auswahl stehen Battlefield 3 und Arma 2 wir haben mal ein parr Vids gemacht. Beim Arma Vid gehst auch schon zur Sache, bei Bf 3 haben wir nur ein Intro bereit gestellt da unser Server Probleme macht und naja Public kan man halt sowas komplett vergessen. Die Vids sind weit entfernt von einer finalen Version wir haben einfach nur ein parr Szenen zusammen geklatsch aber seht selbst und lasst eure Meinung hier wär echt nett von euch.^^

Battlefield 3   Battlefield 3 Intro - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-RQA7lSE-o

Arma 2          ARMA 2 Fallujah - YouTube


----------



## seventyseven (15. Juli 2012)

Arma 2 hat eine höhere Anzahl an Fahrzeugen welche absolut Authentisch sind und es gibt die Map Takistan


----------



## Tiz92 (15. Juli 2012)

Puh harte Entscheidung. Bin aber für BF3. Denke damit kann man besser inszenieren. Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Juli 2012)

Ich bin fuer BF3


----------



## blubb3435 (16. Juli 2012)

Die Videos sehen echt gut aus! Vor allem das bf3 gefällt mir richtig gut. Ich glaub, mit bf3 würds besser werden, weil die Soldaten realistischer aussehen/ die Animation etwas besser sind.


----------



## Crytek09 (16. Juli 2012)

3 zu 1 für Batllefield so wie ich das bis jezz sehe , schonmal vielen Dank für eure Meinungen hab nochmal ein Vid von Bf3 hinzugefügt !


----------



## Robonator (16. Juli 2012)

Arma! Mit Arma habt ihr deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten und es ist einfacher zu erstellen, da man den Editor nutzen kann für die Map! 
Außerdem hat Arma 2 dank Operation Arrowhead passende Maps und Character dafür. 
(Kleiner Tipp: Wenn man im Hauptmenü ALT+E drückt dann bekommt man Zugriff auf den 3D-Editor von Arma 2)


----------



## Tiz92 (16. Juli 2012)

BF3 sieht einfach verdammt gut aus.


----------



## batmaan (16. Juli 2012)

BF3 sieht besser aus, aber Arma sieh "echter" aus.


----------



## Crytek09 (16. Juli 2012)

Hey das mit dem 3D- Editor ist echt ne geile Sache danke danke. Aber wie es aussieht finden die Mehrheit Bf 3 besser mal gucken wir werden uns beraten, danke für eure Meinungen vllt kommen ja noch ein parr dazu.


----------



## Fexzz (16. Juli 2012)

Ich würds mit Arma 2 machen. Ist wesentlich authentischer, wenn ihr aber rein auf Viewerzahlen abzielt solltet ihr BF3 nehmen, da die meisten dieses Spiel bevorzugen.


----------



## Crytek09 (18. Juli 2012)

Ok da die unterschiede eurer Meinungen ziemlich auseinander gehen haben wir uns entschieden einfach für beide Spiele ein Machinima mit untschiedlichen storys zu machen . Ich danke euch vielmals für eurer Meinungen 


mfg Crytek 09


----------



## felix2022 (2. August 2012)

Ich hab mir gerade mal das Arma 2 Video angeguckt! :o Das ist echt richtig gut geworden! Wenn du da jetzt noch Stimmen hinzufügst dann ist das echt richtig gut!


----------

